# Free website to see ASX trades



## djones (12 October 2010)

Can see market depth in my broker account but not what trades have actually gone through (ie. 200,000 @ 20c at 1.10pm) - pretty keen to get this info, even if it is 20 minutes delayed, do you know of any sites which have this info?

Thanks,
 - Duncan


----------



## Joe Blow (12 October 2010)

I use this one: http://www.stocknessmonster.com

Enter the ASX code in the box to the left, select "Trades" from the drop down menu and click the green arrow immediately to the right.


----------



## djones (12 October 2010)

Exactly what I was needing. Thanks!


----------



## MACD (12 October 2010)

Joe Blow,

That's actually a very nice site.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Balder (12 October 2010)

Joe or anyone,

Bit new here and trying to work my way around having traded the TSX mainly. Hope i'm not intruding here but wondered what the best site is for tracking ASX director dealings? Is there an equivalent to Canadian Insider?


----------

